# need some battery info help



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys,
Hey I have the chance to pick up some batteries for my system but I don't know if they are really good
ones or not. I can pick them up cheap. Check these out and let me know what you think of using these for solar use.
They are Enersys 12HX505-FR I found some spec's but I'm not sure how to read them 
I can get these for about the same price as the walmart deep cycle

http://www.batterystore.com/content... 12V Top Terminated Battery Range Summary.pdf


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

they look ok, you would need a bunch of them to run stuff -andi don't know about the recycle charge life f them


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

of them sorry


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Dunno about these specific batteries, but EnerSys is a respectable company. Their Odyssey batteries are as good as you can get for automotive, marine, RV applications.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Great for small portable operations. A lot of ham radio guys use those batteries for running a radio while remote. They give GREAT standby time to monitor and listen, and then wwhen you key the mic and fire up the amount of juice you draw off the battery, it has the oomph to make sure that radio puts out the wattage.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

These described as "high rate" batteries designed for uninterruptable power supplies. The ones you listed are rated 12 volt, 119 AH.

High rate batteries are designed to deliver a lot of current, but only for a limited time. Most standard car batteries are high rate because your starter requires a lot of juice for a short period of time.

Low rate batteries are better for solar applications because you will be drawing a lower current over a long period of time.

As for their suitability for your particular application.... I would ask them directly. Contact EnerSys


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah what preperdoodle said.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> These described as "high rate" batteries designed for uninterruptable power supplies. The ones you listed are rated 12 volt, 119 AH.
> 
> High rate batteries are designed to deliver a lot of current, but only for a limited time. Most standard car batteries are high rate because your starter requires a lot of juice for a short period of time.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm going to call them and ask 
It says "high rate" but it also says "long duration discharge"

Our Brand New EnerSys HX505 Compatible UPS Replacement Battery Cartridges incorporate a synergistic blend of materials and special design features that provide Superior Performance, Durability and Reliability for demanding High Rate and long duration discharge applications.


----------

